# Packgoat Clubs in Washington



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Where are the packgoat clubs and who are the contacts for them in Washington?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Packgoat Clubs*

Evergreen packgoat club -Steve and Donna Semasko - [email protected]

Cascade packgoat club - Carolyn Eddy - [email protected]

North American Packgoat Club - Larry Robinson - [email protected]


----------

